

Brazilians using Trello to organize proposals for government - leouznw
https://trello.com/board/propostas-para-um-brasil-melhor/51c0d20bf9e3980143000766
I&#x27;m Brazilian, and I&#x27;ve been invited to ton of facebook events due to the protests in Brazil, one of then caught my attention, they are using trello to organize the proposals for the government. I found this fact very curious since all those protest started on-line, leaving aside if you are pro or against, this is a good example of how the internet&#x2F;startups&#x2F;etc enable people to do things.<p>If you guys aren&#x27;t aware of what is happening in Brazil:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.yahoo.com&#x2F;protests-planned-across-brazil-despite-concessions-155413790.html
======
jturolla
How do we build a better government? Our protests started with the bus fare
rise, and we won this challenge, of if you will, we put this card in the Done
column. If we could allocate all our efforts on the various protests to each
cause at a time, we will definitely succeed at many of them, and Trello is the
perfect tool for this organization.

